# kernel 2.6 e bootsplash [risolto]

## metnik

www.bootsplash.org

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/kernel/bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff

Qualcuno ha provato se funziona anche sul kernel 2.6 stabile??

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *metnik wrote:*   

> www.bootsplash.org
> 
> ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/kernel/bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff
> 
> Qualcuno ha provato se funziona anche sul kernel 2.6 stabile??
> ...

 

Mi pare che funzioni solo con il test9.

----------

## bubble27

Anche sulla test11 funziona... e credo anche sulla stabile cmq c'è qualcosa al riguardo proprio sul forum italiano !!!!

----------

## Phemt

qui funziona senza problemi, con linux 2.6-test9/10/11 e 2.6.0   :Cool:   :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

Nel gentoo-dev-kernel 2.6.0 la patch è già inclusa

(ma non riesco a farla funzionare con grub, ma sono io che sono scarso, con lilo funzionava...)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Nel gentoo-dev-kernel 2.6.0 la patch è già inclusa
> 
> (ma non riesco a farla funzionare con grub, ma sono io che sono scarso, con lilo funzionava...)

 

A me con questo kernel se metto il supporto per il bootsplash non mi compila.

----------

## Phemt

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Nel gentoo-dev-kernel 2.6.0 la patch è già inclusa
> 
> (ma non riesco a farla funzionare con grub, ma sono io che sono scarso, con lilo funzionava...)

 

mmm...la prima delle patch per il bootsplash per il 2.6test9 non funzionava con grub...qualcuno sa che patch sia quella inclusa lì? boh...io ho patchato a mano il vanilla   :Confused: 

----------

## metnik

anche a me non funge il 2.6 con bootsplash attivato ;(

mi chiedevo ma:

```
genkernel --bootsplash
```

serve a qualcosa?!

----------

## mrfree

Patchato il 2.6.0 vanilla... tutto bene   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> A me con questo kernel se metto il supporto per il bootsplash non mi compila.

 

Che ti da mica una serie di errori tipo "splash_raw" et similia ?

Succede anche a me sul celereon 2Ghz. Il bello é che oggi, con Shev, lo abbiamo compilato sul celeron 500 Mhz, ed é andato tutto liscio....

Coda

----------

## tolipth

io sto usando il 2.6.0 di gentoo e la patch che si trova nel pacchetto sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources e funziona.

Per quanto riguarda grub, guarda se hai i valori scritti nel menu file in questo ordine (anche di riga):

```

kernel=

initrd=

```

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   A me con questo kernel se metto il supporto per il bootsplash non mi compila. 
> 
> Che ti da mica una serie di errori tipo "splash_raw" et similia ?
> 
> Succede anche a me sul celereon 2Ghz. Il bello é che oggi, con Shev, lo abbiamo compilato sul celeron 500 Mhz, ed é andato tutto liscio....
> ...

 

Esattamente quei errori su un pentum4m.

----------

## knefas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Che ti da mica una serie di errori tipo "splash_raw" et similia ?
> 
> 

 

Idem su Pentium III 800Mhz...speriamo si corregga presto!

----------

## julius malchovitch

io ho seguito le istruzioni su www.bootsplash.org ed ha funzionato tutto al primo colpo con il 2.6.0.

Se come parametro di boot aggiungo splash=silent vedo anche la jpg con la progress bar, solo che questa non avanza. 

Qualcuno ha idea del perché?

----------

## metnik

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Nel gentoo-dev-kernel 2.6.0 la patch è già inclusa
> 
> (ma non riesco a farla funzionare con grub, ma sono io che sono scarso, con lilo funzionava...)

 

Mi sa invece che non è inclusa, se non la applico al 2.6 stabile non riesco proprio a compilarlo.. da un po' di errori ma l'importante è che funzioni

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Che ti da mica una serie di errori tipo "splash_raw" et similia ? 
> 
> Esattamente quei errori su un pentum4m.

 

Certo che é strano: ripeto, stesso identico kernel sul celeron 500 va a meraviglia. Certo, poi non ho lo stesso bootsplash er via di un monitor del tubo che si rifuta di accettare qualsiasi parametro passo a vga, pero' al meno arrivo a finire la compilazione del kernel. Con il celero 2Ghz sono fermo per via di qesti errori. 

Aspettero' la r1  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *codadilupo wrote:*   Che ti da mica una serie di errori tipo "splash_raw" et similia ? 
> 
> Esattamente quei errori su un pentum4m. 
> 
> Certo che é strano: ripeto, stesso identico kernel sul celeron 500 va a meraviglia. Certo, poi non ho lo stesso bootsplash er via di un monitor del tubo che si rifuta di accettare qualsiasi parametro passo a vga, pero' al meno arrivo a finire la compilazione del kernel. Con il celero 2Ghz sono fermo per via di qesti errori. 
> ...

 

Sono riuscito a compilarlo ho messo nel make.conf march=i686... bahhh non

capisco mi fa troppo strano questa cosa.

----------

## Yans

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono riuscito a compilarlo ho messo nel make.conf march=i686... bahhh non
> 
> capisco mi fa troppo strano questa cosa.

 

Ciao cosa hai messo esattamente? perché io non riesco a compilarlo ancora   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yans

l'errore che vi dava era questo?

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x88cb2): In function `splash_getraw':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x89525): In function `splash_verbose':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x89a2f): In function `splash_status':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x89b5c): In function `splash_read_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x89d36): In function `splash_write_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Yans wrote:*   

> l'errore che vi dava era questo?
> 
> drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x88cb2): In function `splash_getraw':
> 
> : undefined reference to `con2fb_map'
> ...

 

Ok ho sbagliato a dire del perche' usciva l'errore. Probabilmente nel kernel avrai come modulo 

```
Device Drivers --> Graphics support --> Console display driver support --> <M> Framebuffer Console support
```

Cambialo e mettilo integrato nel kernel dovresti riuscire a compilare.

----------

## Yans

grazie fedeliallalinea ora funziona   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Yans wrote:*   

> grazie fedeliallalinea ora funziona  

 

Niente ma prima ho detto una cazzata... vabbe ho fatto talmente tante cose per farlo funzionare che non mi ricordavo. Bisognerebbe avvisare morellik dell'errore (se di errore si tratta) che c'e' sul howto Kernel 2.4 -> 2.6.

----------

## Yans

si poi bisogna anche impostare il titolo del post come risolto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok ho sbagliato a dire del perche' usciva l'errore. Probabilmente nel kernel avrai come modulo 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers --> Graphics support --> Console display driver support --> <M> Framebuffer Console support
> ```
> ...

 

A me non compila cmq. Per farlo compilare devo:

- o togliere il supporto al bootsplash

- oppure togliere il supporto all'accelerazione video per schede SIS (poco male: la mia non é in elenco  :Wink:  )

Coda

----------

## Yans

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ok ho sbagliato a dire del perche' usciva l'errore. Probabilmente nel kernel avrai come modulo 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers --> Graphics support --> Console display driver support --> <M> Framebuffer Console support
> ```
> ...

 

codadilupo anch io ho una SIS sul server e con l'accelerazione per schede SIS ha compilato benissimo.

----------

